# What A Haunter's House Looks Like Day Before Halloween



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 has been busy getting props out of storage so we can test the ones that are powered, make any repairs needed, and do some touch up painting. You know you're a true haunter when your formal living room looks like this:



















"Ah-wooooooooo!!!"










"Damn, we had WAY too much party punch last night!"










"Orkin, do your WORST!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And your formal dining room looks like this:



















"Skulls - it's what's for dinner"










"I just don't feel ALIVE until I've had my coffee"










"Sewing BAD!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol. I love all your props!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I still don't have everything upstairs yet.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you always wait till the last minute or was the weather a factor this year? I cant imagine trying to set everything up in one day.....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some things are already up (spider web & spiders, graveyard fence), but most goes up tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, Wyatt, we are one of those "set up and take down the day of Halloween" people, with the exception of the few items Spooky1 mentioned. Makes for a long and busy day, but we've done it that way for years.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL!!

I have a few partial manaquines I dress up that will go out Halloweem night. They are dressed and ready,so for now I have been "storing" them in the front room. Makes for some interesting reactions and conversations when friends and neighbors stop by.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Id be more apt to say this is what a true haunter's house looks like if it wasn't posted in october


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like you still have some work ahead of you. Great collection. Nice to see you putting Frankenstein's monster to work.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am a put up and take down that day as well. It is just to much to chance to leave that much out for an entire month.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

"sewing bad" Too funny!

Your place looks great! Nice collection of props. I used to do it al in one day too but it got to be too much. It did however cut down on the anxiety over weather and vandalism.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like you have a nice murder of crows and quite the gaggle of ghouls!!!
I like the look on the skelli's face with the hot beverage! he looks like a little kid just waiting for Halloween!!!
At least your place still looks like it is some what organized! 
Ours is always a disastrous Halloween Zone!

Hope you guys had a great Haunting season!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Great photos! I must be doing it wrong, because only my garage looks like that on the day before Halloween. And the day (week) after Halloween. 

Am I not showing my props enough love??


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is one cool spider! The striped one


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you think Franky can come over to my house to sew. I really suck at it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks for showing those pics, now I don't feel like the only one that is walking around props in October. My husband calls it clutter, I call it "my preciouses"......
P.S. I love your werewolf. So cool!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I cant do mine all in one day.Much less do repairs.Kudos to you for doing it all in one day.I would love to have my house look like that all the time lol.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I have my youngest on my lap and every time I try to scroll away from the picture, she cries, "I wanna see monster sewing!!!" I think we may be stuck here for a while..... Nice pictures, by the way! You guys have some great props!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Nixie, and thanks Just right click on the photo, save it to your desktop, and your daughter can look at it every day:jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Ha...looks like home to me..


----------

